# Underground peptides.........best prices and best quality!



## Queefer (Jan 28, 2015)

Underground Supps will soon bring you American Made peptides and research liquids!!! 

Peptides and research liquids will be on our site next week..............I just wanted to let you guys know because we will have a huge kickoff sale with incredibly low prices.............If you are about to purchase .............wait it out a few days and you will save some hard earned cash................Those who have purchased from UGSupps will tell you our customer service and quality are better, yes better, then any other sponsor..........All orders receive same day shipping, and many times, it will contain extras.......place an order and you will see!!!!!

WWW.UNDERGROUNDSUPPS.COM


----------



## Queefer (Jan 29, 2015)

Next week you will get the best prices ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! You will be a happy camper if you wait till early next week ............and get in on my blowup sale...........please let me know if you want anything in bulk and I'll save you money...... undergroundsupps.com@gmail.com ...........let me know you are from this board and what you want in bulk and I'll give you a great deal.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queefer (Jan 30, 2015)

Grand opening on tuesday fellas.


----------



## Queefer (Feb 3, 2015)

WWW.undergroundpeptides.com  .................................check it out


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Queefer is my good friend for 5 years now. He bought the best USA made peptides and research liquids on the market.
Check out his new peptide site and give him a try. The 40% discount sale is good for one more day so jump on this opportunity.

*40% off code: 40off*


----------



## Queefer (Feb 4, 2015)

JJB1 said:


> Queefer is my good friend for 5 years now. He bought the best USA made peptides and research liquids on the market.
> Check out his new peptide site and give him a try. The 40% discount sale is good for one more day so jump on this opportunity.
> 
> *40% off code: 40off*


"40off" is the discount code guys.......... www.undergroundpeptides.com


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 5, 2015)

Still time to get the best USA made peptides and research liquids at 40% off from our GRAND OPENING SALE.
For 40% off use code:* 40off*
WWW.UNDERGROUNDPEPTIDES.COM


----------



## Queefer (Feb 6, 2015)

To answer all my pms..............yes............I will extend the "40off" code till midnight tonight for those that get paid on Friday...........but tonight at midnight it will expire............I should have thought about that when I had the sale............I guess I was just so excited I forgot pay day was on Friday.............one more day fellas..........it's the least I can do for all the amazing support!!!!!!

www.undergroundpeptides.com


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 6, 2015)

*Sale extended due to payday requests.40% code: 40off*


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 6, 2015)

Sale ends midnight eastern.
1 hour 45 minutes left...
40% off code: *40off*


----------



## Queefer (Feb 7, 2015)

I got up this morning and had 10 pms asking me to work out some type of deal because the member missed the sale. Tell you what, how about 35% off thru Sunday at midnight? So the code will be

"35off". If you want to load up, I'll do 40% on orders over $200, so use "40off" for those orders. Sound fair enough? It's been my pleasure to hook you guys up. I hope you love the quality and when

its time to reup, you'll come back for more because you know you can count on the quality. I think some of you will be surprised at the difference in our products over what you are used to. These are

legitimately 100% American made and we bought the highest quality money could buy. I've said this a million times, but when you buy the best, you will never be disappointed. Thank you again fellas

, and happy researching. www.undergroundpeptides.com


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 7, 2015)

*Use code: 35off for orders under $200.


Use code: 40off for orders over $200.


Sale good thru Sunday Midnight.*


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 8, 2015)

*Get in on the final day of the sale


35% off orders under $200 with code:  35off


40% off orders over $200 with code:  40off*


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 9, 2015)

We carry the most potent peptides and research liquids on the market.
For all your research need, hit us up!


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 10, 2015)

We have the best products you will ever research.


----------



## HimRoid (Feb 15, 2015)

*Make a www.ugpeptides.com purchase ASAP to get on our private list.
That's right, we are going private!
We want to keep things small so we can guarantee the best possible customer service.
We will always carry top notch research products.
Once you place an order you will be in our private list.
Be part of the team!*


----------

